
ERCO Ercoupe - petethomas
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/ERCO_Ercoupe
======
dingaling
There was an Ercopue based at my local airfield for many years. It was the
survivor of three bought postwar by the flying club, but they proved
unsuitable for pilot training; not only due to the rudder-aileron linkage but
also their inability to spin. Neither was a good basis for pilots moving to
more advanced aircraft.

The club used a couple of Austers as a replacement before adopting the Cessna
150, and that was that for the next 50 years!

Early Piper Cubs had the linked rudder-aileron as an option but it was soon
abandoned.

